# Central Florida?



## pantonals (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone here from Central Florida? It would be really nice to meet some people around my area - it's been so quiet and I hate it.


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

UCF student here! I agree, it would be great to meet people with SA!


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i'm not anywhere near either of you but i'm from bradenton-sarasotaish [i think that's central... might actually be upper southern]


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

I am. Other side of Orlando though (Dr. Phillips).

There are two SA meetup groups you might be interested in:
http://www.meetup.com/People-Like-Me-Social-Phobia-Anxiety-Support-Group/ (every other Thursday in Port Orange)
http://www.meetup.com/shyness-184/ (mostly south Orlando, currently almost inactive)
as well as some depression/anxiety groups.

If you're considering going to any Orlando-area meetups but don't want to feel alone, drop me a line and I may join you.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Nah I live in south FL. Seems to me every other Floridian resides upstate. Hell I only was able to meet one person a few times and we each had to drive three freakin hours to visit the other person and hang out, sigh.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I used to live in Orlando (near UCF). Now I'm in Pensacola but I have plans to move back down there.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm in Central Florida by Kissimmee.


----------



## lemoneetree (Sep 20, 2014)

I live near orlando. Anyone can message me. My kik is lemoneetree


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Pantonals and I got together yesterday and walked around Lake Eola and downtown for a few hours. It was nice to talk with someone with some of the exact same issues I have, and it seems to have been similarly helpful for her.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

^That's great to hear!


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm in Titusville. I've only ever seen one other person on here who lived in Titusville (a guy) but dunno whatever happened to him... Maybe he doesn't come on SAS anymore.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Anyone in the Dr. Phillips area (southwest Orlando) and want to try the whole friendship thing, going "normal" places together on a more-frequent-than-weekly basis and helping each other out of the rut of SA?


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

I'm trying to set this up for July 12: http://www.meetup.com/shyness-184/events/223208079/


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey man looks cool! I would do this but I'm in the UCF area and don't have a car. I have access to a car, but it wouldn't go well explaining to my friend that I'm going to meet up with complete strangers.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

normalsucksbutsodoesSA said:


> Hey man looks cool! I would do this but I'm in the UCF area and don't have a car. I have access to a car, but it wouldn't go well explaining to my friend that I'm going to meet up with complete strangers.


$4 round trip to downtown on the #104 bus if you're willing to ride for an hour.


----------



## Floating on Lilies (Oct 17, 2014)

I live 20 minutes away from UCF! It would be really cool to meet someone who suffers from SA and depression. I haven't made any friends since I started college  It's been a long and difficult journey


----------



## TonyCole97 (Jun 21, 2015)

I live right next to Sanford, and am just about to start college. It would be nice to meet some other people.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I live about an hour from Tampa and Orlando.


----------



## TrynaMakeIt (Dec 23, 2014)

Im in the west palm beach area. Anyone close by? feel free to pm


----------



## Jon85 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi, Kamikaze and TonyCole97, we live fairly close to each other. I have a house in Edgewater. A guy that I work with lives in Titusville and makes the drive every day ( to Boston Whaler). I have family that lives in the Deltona area.


----------



## Dank Hill (Feb 7, 2016)

St Lucie here. Technically not central FL, but it's gets kinda sad sometimes having like 2 friends while in college.


----------



## Yoyoyoyo (Oct 6, 2012)

Gainesville


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm near Tampa, anyone interested in setting up a gathering? Hoping to get to know some people from here in the real life.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Fort Lauderdale here


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm just outside Tampa and would love to have some kind of meet-up with SAS members within the area!


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

I live wherever i lay my head. Currently in Lake Worth but getting bored with this place. Traveling soon as i save enough for the move.


----------



## MsVaslovik (Apr 17, 2016)

sorry, SW Florida here, Cape Coma


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone going to MegaCon next week?


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

These posts are realy old. But i am in naples fl ^.^


----------

